# Declining Worldmark Membership



## geist1223 (Jun 9, 2021)

During the "Update" on which I previously Posted the Group Speaker spoke about there being 260,000 Worldmark Members. I knew that number was incorrect. That Worldmark had not had 260,000 Members since before the last Recession. So I researched the prior Treasurer and Management Reports. Not all Reports contained the Membership Information. his is what I discovered:

DATE.                  Number of Worldmark Members
09/30/12            239,285
02/28/13            238,668
10/31/13            234,160
02/28/14            233,788
05/31/17            224,980
08/31/17             224,421
10/31/17             224,574*
02/28/18             223,410
09/30/18             222,460
12/31/18             221,743
10/31/19             221,404
12/31/19             220,597
12/31/20             215,392

*the one increase.

So in over a little over 8 years Worldmark Membership has dropped by 23,893.

One would think that the WM BOD and Wyndham Management would be concerned by this ongoing decrease in Membership.


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 9, 2021)

I went back through all the Reports to try and determine the average number of Credits in a Member's Account. The first Report of this statistic that I was able to find was 05/31/17. At that time the average Account had 15,717 Credits. On 12/31/20 the average Account had 17,676 Credits. So in a little over 2 years the average Account increased 1,959 Credits.


----------



## CO skier (Jun 10, 2021)

geist1223 said:


> One would think that the WM BOD and Wyndham Management would be concerned by this ongoing decrease in Membership.


In his annual meeting addresses, Pete Hernandez supplied statistics that represented the "pulse" of the Club.  Among them:

2006  246,149 members owning an average of 9,506 credits for a total 2.34 billion credits owned

2011  244,249 members owning an average of 11,724 credits for a total 2.86 billion credits owned

2016  226,289 members owning an average of 15,649 credits for a total 3.54 billion credits owned

2021  215,392    members owning an average of 11,724 17,676 credits for a total 3.81 billion credits owned

So in 15 years, membership numbers are down 12.5%, yet credits owned are UP 62.7%.

That looks like very healthy growth in the Club as a whole.  As an owner, and if I were a Board member, I would see no cause for concern.

In fact, there must be some VERY happy WorldMark owners who keep adding to their ownerships.


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 10, 2021)

It will be interesting to see if the trend of ownership from 2016 to 2021 continues. A decrease of almost 4K Credits per Account.


----------



## CO skier (Jun 10, 2021)

geist1223 said:


> It will be interesting to see if the trend of ownership from 2016 to 2021 continues. A decrease of almost 4K Credits per Account.


Sorry, that was a failure to update a cut-and-paste.  The total number was correct; I have corrected the average number owned in 2021 to 17,676, or an increase of 2,000 credits over the 5 years.


----------



## sparty (Jul 21, 2021)

CO skier said:


> In his annual meeting addresses, Pete Hernandez supplied statistics that represented the "pulse" of the Club.  Among them:
> 
> 2006  246,149 members owning an average of 9,506 credits for a total 2.34 billion credits owned
> 
> ...



Sorry - reading some old posts and found this interesting..  Data is too high level, I would prefer to see median rather than average.  Could be a few credit whales who are making the truly "median" type owner (me?  ) hurting for prime reservations..


----------



## easyrider (Jul 21, 2021)

I'm happy with my memberships. Eventually we plan to add a couple more 10K memberships. 

Bill


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 21, 2021)

I'm would considering a 5K, but might take a 10K, if the price was right on either, cheap as possible.  I really just want MM and IS access without dealing with Club Pass through Wyndham.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 21, 2021)

Sandy VDH said:


> I'm would considering a 5K, but might take a 10K, if the price was right on either, cheap as possible.  I really just want MM and IS access without dealing with Club Pass through Wyndham.



You might as well get a 6K as the mf is the same as a 5K.

Bill


----------



## rhonda (Jul 22, 2021)

easyrider said:


> You might as well get a 6K as the mf is the same as a 5K.
> 
> Bill


Or 7K?  (Last I checked ... which was, admittedly, quite a long time ago.)

EDITED to Strike my original comment.  My brain went racing sideways ("_Squirrel_!!") on the 6k suggestion ... oops.  I've been corrected below.  Sorry, all!


----------



## barco13 (Jul 22, 2021)

Happy with our Worldmark membership paired with II. Could see us adding another WM membership in the future too.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 22, 2021)

rhonda said:


> Or 7K?  (Last I checked ... which was, admittedly, quite a long time ago.)



Yes, you are right. 

Bill


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 22, 2021)

rhonda said:


> Or 7K?  (Last I checked ... which was, admittedly, quite a long time ago.)



5K is the top credits of its maintenance fee range.  The next range is over 5k to 7500.  Worldmark rate buckets increment every 2500 credits.


----------



## TomCO (Jul 22, 2021)

Hi all, 
For reference.... 
2021MF on 5,000 credits is $591.50
MF on 6,000 and 7,000 credit accounts is $771.31. Below is a copy of the MF schedule for up to 100,000 annual credits. 
Tom


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 22, 2021)

So 5K is my goal, the smallest package resale I can find.


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 22, 2021)

Sandy VDH said:


> So 5K is my goal, the smallest package resale I can find.


----------



## JohnPaul (Jul 22, 2021)

Sandy VDH said:


> So 5K is my goal, the smallest package resale I can find.



5k can be hard to find as they typically sold packages of at least 6k.    However, they do exist.


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 22, 2021)

JohnPaul said:


> 5k can be hard to find as they typically sold packages of at least 6k.    However, they do exist.



Yeah, the smallest one I can see on EBay this moment that is exactly at the top of its fee range is a 15K credit contract.  I see 6K, 7K, 8K.

I don't know whether it's odd or manipulative that they group the ranges in 2500 credit increments but don't seem to offer a lot of them in 5K or 2.5K increments.


----------



## sue1947 (Jul 22, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> I don't know whether it's odd or manipulative that they group the ranges in 2500 credit increments but don't seem to offer a lot of them in 5K or 2.5K increments.



They were only sold in multiples of 1000.


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 22, 2021)

sue1947 said:


> They were only sold in multiples of 1000.



But a 5,000 credit contract is rare, for example.


----------

